# Rare Amrac Porsche need some help



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

First one is a Amrac car I bought when I was a kid circa early to mid 80s from Kay-B-Toys. Its a red with black hood Porsche 911 appears to painted I say this because the colors on the outside are much richer the than dye on the inside its has three number 5s on the car one on the hood and 1 each on the side of the car with yellow meatballs it has the following sponsors on it Bell on the roof, Pennzoil on the quarters DieHard and Monroe behind the number 5 on driver and passenger side and Amrac in white on the spoiler. I have taken it to the Mid-West Slot Car Show ( which Ive been attending since the mid 90s) a few times and most people say nice custom job but its not its the way I bought. I do have all the variants of this body from Amrac, Rokar, and LifeLike and it was easy for me to obtain them but I have yet to have seen this version anywhere any help would be great. I didnt post pics because I didnt want to lose detail if your interested in helping me pm me and Ill email them to you.

Next item simple but not easy just need a rear wing for a Tyco #25 Ligier
Thanks for the help


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Amrak red Porsche #5 confirmation*



shocker36 said:


> ...I have yet to have seen this version anywhere any help would be great.


Hi there,

looks like I have one of those Amrak Porsches in my collection. Here´s a pic:










I never thought this car might be so HTF - bought her last summer off the Bay for a nice price (around 20 $), so I considered the car not that rare...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I believe it's a little harder to find.. but not rare. I believe it was a set car with a yellow datsun 240z.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice Datsun 
Thats the Porsche its only the second one Ive seen mine doesnt seem to be raced so hard though


----------



## kyle2084 (May 2, 2009)

might have been a set car....but it was also sold individually....i have one as well....purchased from kb toys...lol i think they were the sole distributer...major one anyway.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like they'd be great runners! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I got both of those ! Real Cool cars fom the AMC of HO
Nash + Hudson +Jeep = AMC

Cox= Amrac = Rokar= Darda = LL

 Neal:dude:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I know Amrac cars are not the most sought after cars (but they have the best looking stance) out of all the slot car manufactures but does anyone know how rare the red Porsche is I dont think its the rarest but close to it next to the yellow Datsun


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

In my opinion.. The Cox line of these bodies are the hardest to find. (borrowed photo from supercoolin)








The Rokar blue #9 datsun has also be a difficult one to find in good condition.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The Cox cars and AMRAC are some of my favorite.The AMRAC cars were very quick and the bodies were superlite.They looked great. The red,white and blue Bap Geon Datson Z has to be one of the best looking and handling cars made.IMHO.I used to have pics of them on my album.I'll have to dust them off and put them back.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Me too!

Always a happy day when I break out the Amracs!

Their chassis to body fitment on the Zee and RSR set an unparalleled standard. Low slung, fast, good styling. Somebody should repop them in ABS for Tyco chassis.


----------

